# Almost First



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I just enjoyed the company of a very attractive women. She was in her thirties and recently separated. I was the second man she had ever been with, and despite having been officially sexually active for fifteen years, it was very like dealing with a virgin. Very nice and a wonderful evening, but it really hit home how unsatisfying some long term sexual relationships can be.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@Mr The Other congrats! You're obviously good at wooing the ladies!
Sounds like she came from a sexless marriage?

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Apparently, at the start he had little interest in sex. When he was interested, she had lost interest. They managed to have a kid, so it was not all bad. Both were virgins (no bad thing) and both very inhibited. She expressed her interest in my in a very up-front way, like a 19 year old would.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mr The Other said:


> I just enjoyed the company of a very attractive women. She was in her thirties and recently separated. I was the second man she had ever been with, and despite having been officially sexually active for fifteen years, it was very like dealing with a virgin. Very nice and a wonderful evening, but it really hit home how unsatisfying some long term sexual relationships can be.


Is there a point to this, other than to make many of us jealous? :|


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Is there a point to this, other than to make many of us jealous? :|


Sorry!

Sometimes, people accept terrible situations as normal. This is particularly so as we have the "men are useless narrative". Except, it is not true and it is not normal to have such a sorry situation.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

So shouldn't the title be "Second"?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucky you!

Sadly, it's probably not all that uncommon. (maybe being somebody's second, when they're in their 30's is!)

I can say that I probably acted like this when my wife and I started dating, and so did she to a lesser degree.

I was coming from a 15 year period of only being with one person, and my experience before that was relatively minimal. And 14/15 years of being with the same person, whom I was sexually incompatible with, I probably felt the same way your new friend does!

My wife, by her own admission, had basically struck out in the sex dept. for probably the last 10+ years or so, before me. LTR before me was a dud. She was single and celibate for a bit less than a year before me, and more or less the same before she started dating her ex. Before that, another dud. I don't get the impression she had a relationship that included good sex since she was in her late teens or early 20's, and the last time she had good sex, period, would have been casual and many years ago. So despite our discrepancies in the experience dept. we were really in the same boat when we met.


----------

